# need help for labels that doesn't stick



## bjorncoetsee (3/8/16)

What kind of printing should I do for the stickers to actually stick to 30ml plastic bottles so they dont come loose when squeezing the bottle?


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

Hi,

I print normal redfurn labels on A4 sheets and I have no problem. I also use a brother labelling machine with the normal black on white ribbon tape.
I do make sure that I do not get any juice / pg / vg on the outside of the bottle.


----------



## shaunnadan (3/8/16)

Brother labeling machine to do a juice name and barcode 

Worst case scenario is to use a paper printed label but Then I wrap over it with a section of clear tape to prevent it from peeling and getting smudged


----------



## Glytch (3/8/16)

Ask Exclusive Books. Their bloody price stickers never come off any gift I buy there!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Ask Exclusive Books. Their bloody price stickers never come off any gift I buy there!


I agree !


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Brother labeling machine to do a juice name and barcode
> 
> Worst case scenario is to use a paper printed label but Then I wrap over it with a section of clear tape to prevent it from peeling and getting smudged



Mine juice never last long enough for the label to get smudged

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Mine juice never last long enough for the label to get smudged



I mix big bottles (around 4x 250ml) and decant to unicorn bottles .average steep for 2 months


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I mix big bottles (around 4x 250ml) and decant to unicorn bottles .average steep for 2 months



Aah yes. The biggest I have done is 100ml and then decant to 10 / 30ml.


----------

